# Anyone know what the name of this is?



## Mom96727 (Nov 15, 2017)

I got it as seeds from a friend who couldn't remember the name. So if anyone knows please let me know


----------



## Mom96727 (Nov 15, 2017)

Anyone???


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

I would ask HillBillyHomer, he does things with seeds like this.


----------



## Mom96727 (Nov 15, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> I would ask HillBillyHomer, he does things with seeds like this.


Thank you DutchMuch.


----------

